# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  البداية والنهاية المصرية --- في الدراجات النارية

## ducati_cycle

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اربعه ملحوظات هامه

1-كاتب الموضوع غير مسئول  عن أي اخطأ به لأنه اجتهاد شخصي منه لا يُلزم الأخريين بالثقة الكاملة في اجتهاده ولا في الموضوع
2-لا تكتفي بمشاهده الصور فقط حاول تقرأ ولو خمس اسطر ( لاحظ تم تقليل الكتابة قدر الإمكان وتقطيع كثير من الصور)
3- في حاله عدم ظهور الصور بالموضوع لطوله  افعل الأتي ( كليك يمين ثم اظهر الصورة show picture
4- نصيحه افتح الموضوع ونزله تحت شويه لان الصور فيه كتير بدل ما تزهق وتقفله
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
مقدمه شريرة وطويلة ورتيبة لابد منها 

أولا أحب أن اوضح إن علاقتي بالموتسكلات بشكل مُفصل وجنوني منذ فتره قريبه وليست بعيده غير أني لا امتلك واحده وليس لدي رخصه لقيادتها لم أقد موتوسيكل في حياتي غير مره واحده فقط في ثالثه إعدادي أو أولى ثانوي تقريبا أتذكرها حتى ألان
لا اعلم سر حبي لكل شئ يستند على إطاريين فقط, يمكن لأني  قدت سيارات  وأنا صغير في ثالثه ابتدائي ( ايوه ثالثه ابتدائي ) ولم يكن عندي دراجة هوائية حتى الصف الأول  الإعدادي فنشأت عندي العقدة دي ههههههههههههه (كنت موهوم وطاير من الفرحة بدراجتي زمان هههههههه) 
المهم خبرتي محدودة في عالم الدرجات النارية بالنسبة لخبرتي الحالية بالسيارات 
وهي أكيد في سباقاتها مثل السيارات ليست رياضه لها علاقة بالسرعة فقط , إنما تفكير واتخاذ قرار مناسب في لحظات معدودة  متى تبطئ ومتى تسرع وإحساسك في المنحنيات واجتيازها واجتياز الخصوم في منحنيات المضمار  وكيف تحافظ على الموتور وعلى نظام التعليق وعلى الجير بوكس ( صندوق السرعات أو التروس ) وحرارة الموتور وجميع أجزائها  , فشغلك الشاغل أثناء المسابقة ليس السرعة إنما ضبط سيمفونية السرعة مع المحافظة على تركيزك للوصول بالسيارة آمنه للنهاية  وطبعا المحافظة على نفسك .

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

رتبت الموضوع قدر الامكان بحيث نذكر كل شئ بشكل مرتب 
أ-نظره تاريخية بسيطة عن بداية الدراجات

ب- كل ما هو حديث (في عشر نقاط):-
         1- معرفه اهم الشركات المصنعه

2- مقدمه بسيطه عن ما تقدمه الشركات من منتجات

         3- اشكال الموديلات المختلفه وشرح مبسط عنها 

          4- تعريف عام لاجزاء الموتسكلات

         5- الاكسسورات سواء ذات اهميه عامه او شخصيه

         6- الملابس وباقي متعلقات السائقيين

         7- جمارك الموتوسيكلات ( للاستاذ    بقسم اسعار السيارات  للذهاب اضغط هنا

         8- التريكس ذو الثلاث عجلات

         9- متفرقات ( هي عباره عن ملاحظات متفرقه من هنا وهناك

         10- صور مختلفه لانواع مختلفه

        11- الجزء الميكانيكي والاعطال ( وسيكون منفصل ليس الان لاني بصراحة معرفش فيه حاجه )
ج- السباقات الدولية للدراجات(في نقطتين):-
     1-Tarmac الممهده 
     2-Offroad  الطرق الوعرة والجبليه والرمليه والشواطئ



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((  ونبدأ من هنا  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


أ*-نظرة تاريخية لصناعه الدرجات
حقيقة الأمر هنا توجد ملابسه واضحة ولكن دعونا أن نتخطاها لاحظ إننا نتكلم على الدراجات النارية
ولكن يجب علينا ذِكر الامريكي   سليفستر هورد روبيرSylvester Howard Roper (1823-1896)
وهواول من توصل لمحرك ولكنه محرك بخاري  أي يعمل بواسطه الفحم وكان هذا سنه 1867 وايضا هو اول من صنع محرك بخاري للسيارات
صورة لدراجه سليفستر


والبدايه الفعليه تكون مع الالماني" ديملر"Daimler" " سنه 1885
عندما صنع دراجه خشبيه بها اجزاء حديدية تستخدم محرك يعمل بالغاز وكان مخترع هذا المحرك وليس الدراجة مهندس اسمه نيكوس اغسطس اوتو
Nicolaus August Otto was born on 14th june 1831 in Holzhausen , Germany
واوتو ايضا هو اول من توصل لمحرك احتراق داخلي رباعي الشوط ( محدش يفتكر كلمه رباعي الشوط يعني اربعه سلندر , لأ , ده يعني حركه كباس السلندر بتكون على اربع مراحل الأولي دخول الوقود والثانية ضغط الوقود والثالثة حدوث انفجار للوقود والرابعة خروج العادم
صورتين لدراجه ديملر



ب- كل ما هو حديث

1-اهم شركات صناعه الدرجات الناريه

Ducati – honda- ktm – suzuki – kawasaki – yamaha – harley devidsons – aprilia – moto guzzi

2- مقدمه بسيطة عن ما تقدمه الشركات من منتجات

بعض من هذه الشركات يصنع موديلات معينه محدده ( مثل moto guzzi  تصنع الموديلات الكلاسيكيه سواء رياضيه او عاديه او للسفر والرحلات)

وبعض منها يصنع اشكال عده ( مثل الدوكاتي فتصنع الرياضيه والطرق الوعره والكلاسيكيه الرياضيه وللسفروالرحلات)

وبعض منها يصنع اشكال عده بجانب الدراجات المائيه والموتورات المنفصله لتركيبها على الشاسيهات من صنعك ( مثل الياماهاا تصنع رياضيه وطرق الوعره والكلاسيكيه سواء رياضيه او عاديه ودرجات المائيه ودرجات السفر والرحلات بالاضافه للموتورات المنفصله التي تشترى لتوضع على شاسيه اللي المستخدم صنعه بنفسه وايضا العربات الصغيره بالاضافه الى زلجات الجليد

سنبدأ بمعرفه الاشكال المختلفه من الصور في القسم الثالث

3-اشكال الموديلات المختلفه وشرح مبسط عنها
لاحظ اننا سوف نعرض بأختصار الاشكال المختلفه لان لها تقسيمات اكثر تشعباً ولكننا اختصرنا قدر الامكان
وايضا السيارات الصغيره لا تدخل ضمن الدراجات البخاريه ولكن عرضناها 

*الرياضيه :- تمتاز بخفه الوزن والسرعه وهي المفضله لدى الشباب واكثر سعه لتريه يفضلها الشباب فيها 600 و 1000 cc
وتجد الانسيابية فيها لتقلل من مقاومه الهواء وتمتاز ايضا باشكالها المثيرة والوانها المبهجه , ووضعيه الجلوس فيها كما تري تكون صعبه قليلا بالنسبة لغير الشباب حيث تكون الركبتين في حاله انثناء والظهر ايضا


*السفر والرحلات سواء رياضيه او كلاسيكيه ( بالترتيب تظهر صورهم)
السفر والرحلات الرياضيه لا تختلف كثيرا عن الدرجات الرياضيه ولكن وضعيه الجلوس فيها اكثر راحه غير ان السعه اللتريه فيها تكون مثلها او اعلى وتجدها مزوده دائما بشنط من الفيبر جلس على جانبيها
اما السفر والرحلات الكلاسيكية فتمتاز بوجود اجزاء كثيرة من النيكل وطبعا تضفي هذه الاجزاء الرونق الاصيل الكلاسيكي وتمتاز بسعاتها اللترية العالية ولو تصفحت موقع شركه مثل هارلي ديفيدسون ستجد اشكالها في قمه الاناقه وسهوله الجلوس فيها لمسافات كبيرة



 الكلاسيكية       Cruiser والترجمة الصحيحة الحرفيه الطردات ( بس انا بفضل اقول عليها كلاسيكية )
تمتاز بالسعه اللتريه العاليه جدا وايضا شكلها الكلاسيكي وعليه لمسه حداثه ساحرة وهي مفضله لدي الشباب ايضا وتجد دائما الاطار الخلفي لها عريض فيعطي شكل مميز لها وضعية الجلوس سهلة فيها 
 

*موتسيكلات الطرق الوعره بنوعيها off road- motorcross وتسمى بشكل عام بي dirty bike وصورهم على الترتيب وهما في قمه التشابه لدرجه صعوبة تفرقتهم
تسير في الطرق الرمليه والطفليه والجبلية بسهولة وتتحمل الارتطام مع كل ارتفاع وانخفاض وتختلف سعاتها اللتريه حسب الاستخدام او حسب نوع السباق التي تدخله تلك الدراجات 
 


* موتسكلات  atv سواء الرياضيه او متعدده الاغراض
هي عباره عن دراجه ولكن بأربعه إطارات منها الرياضية السريعه لخفه وزنها ومنها متعدده الاغراض 
تسير في الاراضي الرمليه وعلى الشواطئ والغابات  
لا يوجد اسهل من ركوب هذه الدراجات في السرعات المنخفضه ولكن في السرعات الكبيرة تريد تحكم اكبر
 
*العربات الصغيره – تشبه الى حد ما سيارات الجولف ولكنها بالتأكيد مختلفه
عربات صغيره الحجم تستخدم حسب غرضك ومنها اربعه مقاعد ومنها مقعدين مع توافر صندوق خلفي لكل منهما وكما ذكرنا سالفا انها ليست دراجات


*الفيسبه او الاصح نقول اسكوتر
هي دراجات اطاراتها اقل حجما من الدراجات النارية الاخرى والجلوس فيها يكون سهل وأظن ان من يفضلونها يبحثون عن الراحه في التحكم في الدراجه وسهوله الاستخدام

*الموتسكلات المائيه – ولا اعرف هل يمكنني ان اترجمها بهذا الاسم أم لا وحرفيا ترجمتها مركب مائي
يوجد منها نوعين
الأول :- ذات المقعد الواحد وهو ليس مقعد بالمعنى الحرفي إنما مكان يقف فيه أو يجلس فيه  فرد واحد ولا يتسع لغيره وتستخدم في السباقات والحركات ألبهلوانيه 
الثاني:- ذات مقعد طويل يجلس عليه فرديين وفي بعض الموديلات ثلاث أفراد 


*الزلجات الجليد
تسير بواسطة دوران سير من المطاط مثل مطاط الإطارات العادية وتوجد زلجاتان في الامام للتحكم في الاتجاه يمين ويسار
وهي مصممه للسير على الثلج فقط وتوجد منها مودلات مختلفه لاغراض مختلفه 
الرياضيه :- للسباقات وتمتاز بالسرعه وخفه الوزن وبها مقعد واحد
للتنقل والسياحة :- وهي الاكثر استخداما وشيوعا منها وتتقبل فردين وموديلات منها ثلاث
ذات المهام :- تستخدم في العمل وهي الاكثر قوه ويتوافر في نهايتها صندوق صغير لحمل المعدات

*الموتورات المنفصله لوضعها على شاسيه من صنعك 
هي عباره عن موتورات اما واحد سلندر او اتنين ولم ارى ما هو اكثر لهذا الغرض 
يتم تصنيع شاسيه كامل ويكون له قوائم وسقف لحمايتك وغالب الامر هي مواسير ملحومه ببعضها البعض ويتسع الشاسيه لمقعد او لمقعدين لفردين ودائما تجدها على الشواطئ او في المنتجعات لكن لا تستخدم في غير الاغراض الترفيهيه او سباقاتها الرياضيه
والموتور الذي في الصورة واحد سلندر 97 cc  والصور التي تليه هي الكارت التي يركب عليه وتتسع لفرد واحد لغرض السباقات

 

وتوجد بعض من الشركات او الافراد  تصنع اشكال غير مألوفه بالنسبه لنا وهي شركات غير مشهورة بالنسبه لنا




4- تعريف عام لاجزاء الموتسكلات
هذه صورة تشرح ببساطه اجزاء قليلة جدا وبسيطة  للموتوسكل
هذه الدراجه honda cbr1000rr  سعتها اللتريه 998 


5- الاكسسورات سواء ذات اهميه عامه او شخصيه حسب كل فرد

أ- الخوذه ( Helmet )
طبعا اهميه الخوذه تكمن في حفاظها على الرأس التي تحتوي على على اربع حواس والجزء العلوي من الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( المخ ) وهناك عده موديلات منها مثل
Full face  ذات الوجه الكامل وهي مصممه للسابقات ولمن يسرون بسرعات عاليه على الطرق ( رقم واحد بالصورة)
Open face  مصممه للطرق العادية ولمن يسيرون بسرعه متوسطه وتحت جنون السرعه ( رقم ثلاثة بالصورة )
Half face مصممه ايضا للطرق العاديه وهي مثل open face  ولكن بدون الجزء الشفاف الامامي ( رقم ثلاثة بالصورة)
Off road  وهي مصممه لمن يركبون دراجات الطرق الوعرة وستلاحظ عدم وجود القطعه الشفافه الاماميه لان يستخدم معها نظاره كما سترونها في ملابس السائقين ( رقم اربعه بالصورة)
Snow mobile  مصممه للمناطق الجاليديه وهي مفيده في حاله سقوط الثلج بشده  ( رقم اتنين بالصورة )


ب- حامي طلاء تانك البنزين
لحمايه طلاء تنك البنزين من الاحتكاك بين السائق والتنك وايضا يوجد جزء اخرى لحمايه غطاء تانك البنزين 


ج- الحقائب وكماليتها
تكمن اهميتها في تصميمها الذي يتلائم مع أي موديل من الموتسكلات أي انك لست بحاجه لشراء موتسكلات السفر والرحلات من اجل ان تسافر بها فيمكنك ايضا مع الموتسيكل الرياضي السفر
ولكن لكل موديل من الدراجات يتناسب معاها ماده صنع الحقائب فمثلا الكلاسيكيه والسفر الكلاسيكيه نفضل الجلديه ( رقم 1 و 2 بالصورة)
اما الفيزبه ( الاسكوتر ) نفضل الصندوق البلاستيكي (رقم 3 و 4 بالصورة )
وكما يتضح في الصورة بالنسبة لرقم 5 و 6 هي وسائل للتثبيت في بعض الحالات الخاصه

وهذه المجموعه من الشنط المفضلة بالنسبه لي لانها مصممه للدراجات الرياضيه  يعني ممكن توصل الى اكثر من اربعه شنط على دراجتك الرياضية ولكن توجد كمالية مهمه لمنع احتكاك بعض الشنط بالطلاء او جلد المقعد وهي مدرجه في الصورة (برقم6 )


د-الانتركام ومستقبل التليفونات المحموله
توصيل السائقين ببعضهم البعض وايضا يمكن توصيل الكلمات بينك وبين موتسيكل أخر بالاضافه لاستقبالك لمكالمات المحمول عليه وأيضا توصيل أجهزه mp3  أو ipod وتوجد بعض شركات تصنيع الخوذة توفرها فيها 
رسم توضيحي او تخطيطي لدائرة الانتركام

صورة اخرى لتوضيح الانتر كام
 

هـ - اكسسورات الحماية وأجهزة الإنذار
قفل يمسك في قرص الفرامل وعندما يحاول احد تحريك الدراجة سيصطدم بالطبع في البساتيم ولا اظنها مفيدة غير في الاماكن العامه هيظهر بالطبع ده حرامي لو حاول تحريكها (في  الصورة رقم 1و2و3 )
واير من المعدن يتم لفه حول الاطارات ومتوفر منه بقفل او بارقام سرية برضه لا اظنه مفيد إلا في الاماكن العامه  ( في الصورة رقم 4 )
جهاز انذار ( نفس فكره انذار السيارات ) ( في الصورة برقم 5)
قضيب تثبيت في الأرض بجوار بيتك  مع سلسلة بالقفل ( طبعا واحد ذكي يقلي القضيب ده سهل خلعه من الارض ارد واقول وهي السلسلة بالقفل هتسمح للدراجه بالتحرك بالطبع لأ ---- إلا بقا لو الحرامي أذكى مني ومنك وجايب معاه عربية بيك اب ( صندوق ) ويا خد الدراجة ويتسلى مع السلسلة بعدين


و- الإشارات الضوئية
مجرد تزويد الدراجة بإشارات زيادة 
 

ز- محول عداد السرعة من الميل إلى الكيلومتر
هو جهاز لتحويل قيمة  السرعة الى عداد السرعات من الميل الى الكيلومتر أو العكس ( بعض الدول سرعاتها بالميل والبعض الاخر بالكيلو متر ولكن اغلب العدادات تكون مقسمه بالميل والكيلومتر
ويوجد نوعين منهم محول ميكانيكي ومحمول الكتروني وهو المدرج في الصورة


ح- Steering Dampers
يساعد على ثبات الدراجة في السرعات العالية للإطار الأمامي وقتها يكون في حاله هياج لليمين واليسار وبخاصة في الطرق الممهده تمهيد سئ  ويسلام لو في طوبة ضغطت على طرفها او حته منخفضه فجأه كده  كل سنه وانت طيب يمعلم   وهو مفيد ايضا لمن يقومون بالحركات البهلونية  
 

ط- اغطيه الموتسيكل وفرش ارضية الجراج
الاغطية منها العادية ومنها المصمم ضد الغبار والاتربه وضد الماء وضد النار حاجه كده قبنوري ههههههه
اما فرش الارضية ليحمي ارضية الجراج من سقوط زيوت وكذلك يحمي الاطار من البروده
 
ك- الملصقات الاعلانيه
  لوازم تجميل موش اكتر وكأنك خارج من مضمار سباق 
 

 ل- انبوب العادم
البعض يغيرها للأجمل كديكور والبعض يغيرها لتحدث ضجيج وصوت عالي (  ونطلق عليه في مصر devil  )
 
م- الصواميل والمسامير بألوان براقة
جميع صواميل ومسامير الدراجة يمكن تغيرها لأي لون تريده وطبعا ديكور
 

ن- ازرع الفرامل وازرع البنزين 
الوان براقة ايضا بالنسبة لذراع الفرامل
اما زراع البنزين نلاحظ تغيره ليأخذ اسم موديل الموتوسيكل او تغيره لمعدن
او لتغيره الى زراع حراري وهو مفيد في الشتاء يسخن بفعل التوصيلات الكهربائية للدوائر الحراريه فيه ( في الصورة شكل رقم 4)
 

ش- اجهزه للجراج
حامل الدراجه( ويظهر في الصورة برقم 1و2و3و4 )
مفتاح مساعد عند تغيير إطارات ( ويظهر في الصورة رقم 5)
مفتاح كسر وتركيب وضغط أجزاء الجنزير الواصل بين الموتور والترس الخلفي ( بالصورة رقم 6)
ضاغط هواء لملئ الاطارات بالهواء وجهاز فياس ضغط الهواء ويجد منه الرقمي والعادي ( في الصورة على الترتيب 7و8),,,لاحظ معي في الصورة الشكلين رقم واحد واربعه ستجد الاطار ملفوف بحافظة لتحافظ عليه من البرودة , في بقا شركات الحافظة بتاعتها بتعمل تدفئة للاطارات بواسطة توصيلها بالكهرباء وغالبا تستخدم مع دراجات السباق فقط
 
ف- شاحن البطارية
 
غ- حامل الكميرا 
اكسسوار لتثبيت كميرا على الدراجه مع امكانيه تعديل وضعيتها واتجاهها

----------


## ducati_cycle

6- الملابس وباقي متعلقات السائقيين


    أ- الخوذه :- ونعرض هنا فيها ديكورات ظريفه ومانع الاتربة الذي يلتف حولها ويكون حاضن لرقبه السائق ووضعيه الكمامه المساعده  وكيفيه تثبيت الخوذة على الدراجه وشنط حفظها واكسسوار التبطين الداخلي واكسسورات الجزء الشفاف الامامي بالوان عده




  ب-القفازات
حمايه لليد عند السقوط ومساعده السائق على التحكم اكثر لان العرق يسبب أنزلاق لليد احيانا من المقود وتصنع من الجلود او الالياف الطبيعيه والصناعيه ومنها يستخدم لفصل الصيف كما في رقم 2 بالصورة او لفصل الشتاء ويوجد منها به دوائر تدفئه توصل بكهرباء الدراجه ويستخدم للاماكن ذات البروده




ج-الأحذيه:-
لحمايه القدم عند الوقوع وتصميمها يكون مناسب للسائق في التحكم في غيرات السرعه وفرامل القدم ومنها موديلات تتناسب مع شكل الدراجه فالرياضيه كما بالشكل 1 و 2 و 3 بالصورة والكلاسيكيه كما بالشكل 4 بالصوره
 

د- الملابس 
تكون مصنوعه من الجلد في الغالب او من الالياف اما تكون قطعه واحده رقم 2 بالصورة او قطعتين مع بعض رقم 1 بالصورة او تختار بشكل منفصل الجاكيت والبنطال ولاحظ وجود شئ عند الركبه فائدتها حماية الركبه عند الميل الشديد في المنحنيات من الاحتكاك بالارض
 

وتوجد بعض من الاغطية للأحذيه والقفازات مضاده للمطر وايضا ملابس كامله كما هو موضح بالصورة التاليه
 

هـ - الكمامات
تحمي السائق من برودة الهواء مع السرعه وتمنع الغبار من دخول جهازه التنفسي , وتوجد انواع تستخدم للسباقات وتكون مضاده للحرائق وتحمي كثيرا وجه السائق عند نشوب حريق بسيارته 
 

و- اكسسورات حمايه مختلفة
وسادة او قميص  تلبس تحت الملابس بغرض حماية ظهر السائق رقم 1 و 2 بالصورة  او القفص الصدري وظهر للسائق رقم 3 بالصورة



ز- النظارات الشمسية :-
دعونا نتذكر اننا قلنا في جزء الخوذة( في قسم الاكسسورات  سواء ذات فائده عامه او شخصيه ) ان خوذه ال  off road يلبس عليها نظارة خاصه وهي تظهر بالصورة رقم 1 و 3 اما بقيه النظارات فهي عاديه لحمايه العين واعطاء رؤيه جيده في حاله وجود الشمس امامك
 






7- جمارك الموتوسيكلات للاستاذ الفاضل سيد عطيه بقسم اسعار السيارات  للذهاب اضغط هنا الصفحه مظبوطه بالظبط موش هتبحث

8- التريكس ذو الثلاث اطارات 
هو عباره عن دراجه وتك عمل تعديلات فيها لتكون بثلاث اطارات وغالب الامر تكون موتورتها ذات سعه لتريه ضخمه
البعض منها يكون له خلفيه شبيهه ببعض السيارات والبعض منها يركب بالفعل على خلفيه سيارات 


 




9- متفرقات ( هي عباره عن ملاحظات متفرقه من هنا وهناك
•بعض الشركات تصنع دراجات للاطفال وستجدها في قسم صور كثيرة للشركات
•العجل الخلفي للدوكاتي الرياضيه موديل 1098 وايضا بعض دراجات motoguzzi تجدها مستنده على ضلع واحد
•لماذا لا يستخدم في السابقات اعلى سعه لترية ؟؟؟ الاجابة بسيطه لكل سباق مضمار وطبيعه ارض للمضمار ومنحنيات الخ من تلك الامور ستكون السرعه مرتبطه بتلك الاشياء وبالتالي لن تكون للسعه اللتريه فائده طالما لن يستفاد منها لتوليد السرعه وستمثل وزن زائد على الدراجه 
•كيفية قياس مقاس  الخوذه ؟؟؟ الاجابة:- عن طريق لف شريط مدرج بالبوصه او السنتيمتر حول رأسك ويكون فوق عينك بحوالي بوصه مارا فوق اذنك كما هو موضح بالشكل ثم يتم تحديد الحجم المناسب لك من الجدول المعتمد لكل شركه ( حاولت اجيب مقاسات بس لقيت كل شركه الى حد ما مختلفه عن الاخري



10- صور كثيرة لدراجات الشركات في اخر الموضوع



ج- السباقات الدولية للدراجات
نوعين من الطرق تقام عليها السباقات tarmac   وoffroad   ( لاحظ سيتم التقسيم حسب الطرق بشكل رئيسي ويأتي من بعدها اذا لم يتم اهمالهم بشكل كبير كل من موديل الموتوسيكل وايضا طبيعه الارض والمناخ)

1-Tarmac  لا استطيع ترجمتها بشكل حرفي ولكن نقدر نقول عليها الطرق المقطرنه او المسفلته وعليها تجرى عده سباقات

• Road racingسباق الطريق السريع وفيه تجرى منافسه رهيبة بالدراجات الرياضيه وهو اما يكون في حلقه مخصصه أو داخل المدن بعد اغلاق بعض الطرق للسباق ويجب على المضمار ان يكون شديد التمهد ولا يكون عليه ذره رمل واحده وهذا السباق هو الاشهر في اذهاننا دائما عندما تأتي سيرة السباقات وصورتين يظهروا السابقين علىالترتيب



•drag racing سباق السحب على الطريق ويكون المضمار فيه مستقيم وفكرته تنحصر على اتنين متسابقين ينتظروا اشارة البداية ثم ينطلقوا ومن يصل للنهايه اولا هو الفائز
 

•hill climp سباق صعود التل واسمه يخدعك وهو عباره عن سباق في طرق الصعود للتل وهي طرق مسفلته عادية تسير عليها السيارات والدراجات ( طَالِع مَطْلعَ من الاخر ) كأنك تتسابق في طريق مؤدي الى حافه بركان فيزوف  ويحتسب للسائق وقت الصعود , وبالطبع يتم اغلاق تلك الطرق من اجل السباق

•rally ايضا الاسم سوف يخدعك , الطرق ايضا عامه وليست متنوعه بين رمليه وطينيه ولكنها طرق ممهده ويتم فيها وضع عده نقاط تفتيش يجب عليك اجتياز كل نقطه في زمن محدد او اقل من الزمن


•Supermoto  هو سباق للدراجات الموتوركروس motorcross على المضمار المسفلت ولكن يتم تزويدها بأطارات الدراجات الرياضية الملساء التي تستطيع الثبات على الارضيه المسفلته الملساء  ولكن مع ذلك تكون القياده صعبه  ( لاحظ ان الدراجات الموتوريكس في الاساس تستخدم للطرق الوعرة والرملية)




2- off road خارج الطريق الممهد حيث الرمل والطين والصخور والحصى والشواطئ وينقسم الى خمس اقسام رئيسية ومن كل قسم يتفرع كذا فرع --- الاقسام الرئيسية كالتالي ( motorcross , enduro , trials , track racing , hill climb)

•Motocross وينقسم الى اربعه فروع كلها متشابه :- 
 الاول هو supercross ويكون في الساحات الرمليه المغلقه او المفتوحه وتلاحظ المرتفعات والمنخفضات سواء الصناعيه او الطبيعيه التي تجعل الدراجه ترتفع في الهواء حيث الاحساس بالاثارة والمتعه والرهبه 
 اما النوع الثاني beachcross يكون على الشاطئ ونفس فكره السباق الاول ولكن هنا تتوافر الرمال بشده فتكون الاخاديد والمرتفعات الرمليه بشكل اقوى
 اما النوع الثالث snowcross ويكون في المناطق التي تتوافر فيها الثلوج ويستخدم بالطبع فيها الزلاجات الجليدية
 اما النوع الرابع freestyle motorcross عباره عن سباق للحركات البهلوانيه بالارتفاع والانخفاض بس بتكون رهيبه فعلا




•Enduro هي نفس نوعيه دراجات موتوركروس ولكن تتحمل بشكل اقوى بكثيييير وسابقاتها فرعين :-
 الاول يسمى بتدافع الارانب او الارنب وكلاب الصيد وفيه تدور الدراجات في المضمار ويحاولوا في خلال وقت محدد ان يتم قنص عدد من اللفات  فتجدهم جميعا جنبا الى جنب وكانهم جسد واحد
 اما النوع الثاني فهو rally raid وهو سباق راللي لمسافات كبيره جدا يكون بالايام وسير مئات الاميال  مثل رالي باريس دكار حيث يبدأ من اوروبا وينتهي في الساحل الغربي لافريقيا حيث داكار ويحتسب وقت المسافه المقطوعه 



•trials هي عباره عن سباقات لأجتياز عوائق طبيعية مثل الصخور او صناعيه مثل عوائق معدنيه او خشبيه ويجب على المتسابق التقدم للامام فقط وعلى ما اعتقد لا يسمح له بأنزال قدمه من على الدراجه فتكون صعوبه الامر في الاتزان عند التوقف في وضع حرج , ولهذا السباق ثلاث فروع :-
  الاول كالتالي لجنه حكام تحتسب نقاط جزاء والفائز صاحب اقل عدد من نقط الجزاء ولكنه بحق سباق صعب ويحتاج     قدرة ذهنيه حاضره واحساس بالحركه فوق العوائق او في حاله اجتيازها او المرور عليها
 اما النوع الثاني يعقد في ملاعب مخصصه ويتم وضع عوائق مثل التي تتواجد في الطبيعه
 اما النوع الثالث مثل النوع الاول ولكنه اطول عنه

 

•track racing مضمار تكون حوافه مرتفعه ودائرته الداخليه منخفضه حتى تساعد على الاتزان لان سرعات المتسابقين تصل الى مئه ميل في الساعه في ذروة السباق في محيط او طول مسار حوالي ربع ميل او نصف ميل وتوجد منه فروع ولكن هي متشابهه للغايه ليس هناك داعي لنفصلها ولكن لنقول بعض الارضيات يرش عليها مواد كميائيه تساعد على الانزلاق وبعض السابقات تكون على الجليد كما هو موضح بالصور على الترتيب.

 

•hill climb  الى حد ما متشابه مع سباق تسلق التل الموجود في tarmac   ولكن مع استخدام دراجات الموتوريكس

انتهى – يساتر تعبت

----------


## ducati_cycle

صور كثيرة لبعض موديلات دراجات الشركات 2007 و 2006:-
سوف يتم عرض بعض الصور بشكل عشوائي والبقيه ستكون عبارة عن روابط لعدم القدرة على عرض الكل فتقنيه المنتدى لا تسمح بصور كثيره وفي نفس الوقت لا اريد ان اجعل الموضوع يزيد عن صفحتين عن طريق وأضع ردود فيها الصور

نبدأها بصور أطفال من شركة سوزوكي :good:  





شركه دوكاتي الايطالية ducati
نبدأها مع معشوقتي دوكاتي موديل 1098   .............. أليست فاتنة ؟ :2:  
















بقية موديلات شركه دوكاتي
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/dux.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/dv.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/dw.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/dx.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/e.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/f.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/g.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/h.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/i.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/j.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/k.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/l.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/m.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ducati/n.jpg

aprilia شركة ابريلا شركة ايطالية حاجه زي الدوكاتي برضو



http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01105_0067.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01289_0063.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...00945_0122.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01207_0068.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...c1111_0126.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01261_0075.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...00590_0095.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...00867_0119.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01009_0088.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ap...01086_0124.jpg
harley devidson هارلي ديفيدسون الامريكية,دراجاتها تحف



http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/dyna_fxd.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/dyna_fxdb.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/dyna_fxdc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/dyna_fxdl.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/dyna_fxdwg.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...tail_flstc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...tail_flstf.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ail_flstsc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ftail_fxst.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...tail_fxstc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...tail_fxstd.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...0xl%20883r.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...er_xl1200c.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...er_xl1200l.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...er_xl1200r.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...tster_xl50.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ster_xl883.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ter_xl883l.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...uring_flhr.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ring_flhrc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...uring_flht.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ring_flhtc.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...ing_flhtcu.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...uring_flhx.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...uring_fltr.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...rsc_vrscaw.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/vrsc_vrscd.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/harley/vrsc_vrscr.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ha...r%20xl883c.jpg
Honda الشركه اليابانيه الشهيرة بدراجتها




http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...R_large_15.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...R_large_04.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...R_large_08.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...R_large_09.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/bhontou.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/bhontou3.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/choncru.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/dhonof.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/fhonatvs.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/fhonatvs2.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/fhonatvu.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/fhonatvu2.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/g85832070.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/ghonsco.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...politan_II.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...I_large_03.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...I_large_06.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...rple_Kanji.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/gruckus8.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...ckus_black.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/ho...white_camo.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/honda/honwc.jpg
Motoguzzi شركة ايطالية محترمه وأعشق موديلاتها

http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/motoguzzi/amb_02.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/motoguzzi/amb_28.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/mo...i/griso_56.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/mo...i/griso_57.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/mo...i/griso_64.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/mo...i/griso_80.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/mo...%20classic.jpg

----------


## ducati_cycle

شركة كوازاكي اليابانية kawasaki













شركة فيكتوري victory 




http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/victory/8_ball_6.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/victory/hammer04.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/vi...hammer_s06.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/vi...ckpot_hero.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/vi...pin_tour03.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/vi..._tour_hero.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/victory/ness_5.jpg

شركة سوزوكي اليابانيةsuzuki





http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/su...ck_touring.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/su...ay_touring.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/su...la_black_A.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/suzuki/cM109RK7.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/suzuki/cM109RZK7.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/su...ow_offroad.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/su...w_offroad2.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/suzuki/fsuzatvus2.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/suzuki/suzsco.jpg


شركة ياماها اليابانية yamaha










http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/1.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/2.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/4.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/5.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/6.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/8.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/9.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/10.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/11.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/12.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/13.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/14.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/15.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/16.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/17.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/18.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/19.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/20.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/21.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/22.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/24.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/25.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/26.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/27.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/28.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/29.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/33.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/34.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/35.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/37.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/38.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/41.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/42.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/43.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/45.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/46.jpg
http://matrix52.jeeran.com/yamaha/yamaha/47.jpg
المراجع

مواقع دراجات
www.ducati.com
www.honda.com
www.harley-davidson.com 
www.motoguzzi-us.com
www.suzuki.com
www.kawasaki.com
www.aprilia.com
www.yamaha-motor.com
www.buell.com/en_us/home.asp
www.americanironhorse.com
www.bosshoss.net
www.bigdogmotorcycles.com
www.bourgetmotorcycles.com
www.desperadomotorcycles.com
www.nortonmotorcycles.com

مواقع خوذات
هذا الموقع مفضل لدي حيث تشكيلة مثيرة من الالوان والرسوم 
http://jfmhelmets.it/
وهذا ايضا مفضل لدي
http://www.kbc-helmet.com/
www.shoei.com
http://www.arai.com/
http://www.suomy.com/
http://www.agv.com

بحث ومعلومات
www.about.com
www.wikipedia.org
www.google.com
www.yahoo.com

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك وموضوع جميل ومنورنا بونابترا ودوكاتى كمان 
الموضوع فعلا ثرى بالمعلومات المفيده 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاي 

الموضوع رائع جدا جدا .. احلى ما فيه انه اجتهاد شخصي 

دوجاتي باشا ...  تسلم ايديك و ربنا يقدرك على الحاجات الجامده دي 

استفدت كتير الحمدلله من الموضوع الجبار .. 

شكرا جدا *

----------


## ducati_cycle

سلام عليكم

اشكرك زيزو اشكرك ضابط  على مروركم وتقدير موضوعي :2:  

ونلتقي في موضوع جديد :Bye:  
سلام

----------


## S.G.M.A

سوسن دى تبقى امك ياد يا ابن المتناكة

----------

